# Breaded Grilled "Almost Fried" Chicken Wings (Pics



## Bruce B (Nov 27, 2006)

Made this recipe from the Dizzy Pig web site yesterday using the WSM without the water pan, and it was great, definitely worth trying.

http://www.dizzypigbbq.com/recipesWings.html I used Dizzy Pig Raging River Rub.

Here's a few pics;




Just after turning the first time.




Right after applying the sauce.




Wings on left have Anchor Bar Buffalo Wing Sauce, little spicy for the wife and daughter.

If you got any questions, shoot.


----------



## wittdog (Nov 27, 2006)

Looks good Bruce....the mrs. and daughter...probalby would have liked the Dino Sauce better :roll:  it's coming.


----------



## john a (Nov 27, 2006)

Looks great. Direct or indirect, how long did they take?

Thanks


----------



## Captain Morgan (Nov 27, 2006)

Bruce was the skin really crunchy?


----------



## Bruce B (Nov 27, 2006)

Did the wings direct over full chimney of lit Kingsford with the bottom vents closed and the top vent open. Placed wings on when temps got down to 275 degrees and then due to some time constraints on my part I raised the temps up to about 295-300 for most of the cook.

The wings with the Buffalo style sauce stayed really crunchy, the regular KC style sauced wings lost "some" of their crunchiness. If you would not sauce them and just used a dipping sauce they would be very crispy.

 [smilie=banana.gif]  [smilie=dancing_cow.gif]  [smilie=drink.gif]  [smilie=muffin.gif]  [smilie=orange.gif]  [smilie=thanks.gif]  [smilie=wine.gif]  [smilie=cactus_man.gif]  [smilie=a_yumdumdoodledum.gif]  [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]  [smilie=a_partyguy.gif]  [smilie=a_bravo.gif]


----------



## LarryWolfe (Nov 27, 2006)

Good looking wings Bruce!


----------



## Puff1 (Nov 27, 2006)

Wings look tasty Bruce


----------



## Unity (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm not a big wings fan, Bruce, but yours look really good.

--John  8)


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Nov 27, 2006)

Mmmmmmm, wings.  Looked good Bruce.


----------



## Finney (Nov 27, 2006)

good looking ribs brucie-boy


----------



## Unity (Nov 27, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you have a fairly full white beard, after you eat a big serving of well-sauced wings, you have to go take a shower.  :roll: 

--John  8) 
(The taste isn't what I'm not a big fan of.   )


----------



## Cliff H. (Nov 27, 2006)

I have a bottle of that Anchor Bar sauce.  It's not for eat'n, its just for look'n at. 

Those wings look good Bruce.


----------



## dledmo (Dec 13, 2006)

How did the breading turn out?  Did it make more of the sauce stick to the wing?  My wife likes a very crisp skin, but hates heavy breading.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Dec 13, 2006)

nice lookin wings you got there buddy


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 13, 2006)

dledmo said:
			
		

> How did the breading turn out?  Did it make more of the sauce stick to the wing?  My wife likes a very crisp skin, but hates heavy breading.



The breading is not that heavy at all, in fact on the wings that I used the regular wing sauce, you probably wouldn't even guess there was breading on them and the skin/breading was very crisp. 

The regular BBQ sauce crisped up somewhat but not as well.


----------



## dledmo (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks for the reply Bruce.  I have usually used Frank's for sauce.  Do you do blue cheese for dipping?  I use Marie's salad dressing, but would like something thicker.  I did wings just yesterday, sorry no pics, relatively low temp on the gas grill to render the fat out, then higher to crisp the skin.  Then a toss in the Frank's.  My audience, wife and 2 kids, don't always want spicy so easier for them to apply sauce of choice after cooking.


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 14, 2006)

I don't do the blue cheese thing and I'm in the same boat as you, wife and daughter aren't into spicy, although I'm starting to swing the daughter more my way.


----------

